# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Nintendo Switch: Die besten Spiele für Weihnachten



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Nintendo Switch: Die besten Spiele für Weihnachten*

					Ob Super Mario, Minecraft, Zelda oder Animal Crossing: Die Nintendo Switch bietet viele tolle Spiele, die sich als Weihnachtsgeschenk für Kinder eigenen und für Familien-Spielspaß sorgen. Wir stellen die drei Konsolen-Versionen und die zehn besten Spiele für Weihnachten vor.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Nintendo Switch: Die besten Spiele für Weihnachten*


----------

